# Employment VISA Process



## Usman

Hi All,

I got a job offer in dubai. VISA approval is in progress, following email i got from my employer:
"Once we have your labour approval, you will enter the country, take a medical test, get your visa stamped and wait for your labour card before you can start. So once you enter the country, it will take another couple of weeks for this process to be finalized".

I just need to check what is "labour approval", is this initial VISA on paper ? somebody told me that i will get VISA by fax/email and i can use that to enter UAE, please advise on above.

Thanks
Usman


----------



## mo6891

Usman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a job offer in dubai. VISA approval is in progress, following email i got from my employer:
> "Once we have your labour approval, you will enter the country, take a medical test, get your visa stamped and wait for your labour card before you can start. So once you enter the country, it will take another couple of weeks for this process to be finalized".
> 
> I just need to check what is "labour approval", is this initial VISA on paper ? somebody told me that i will get VISA by fax/email and i can use that to enter UAE, please advise on above.
> 
> Thanks
> Usman



ya brother... in your case since you probably have a Pakistani passport... you will not be able to obtain a visa spot-on at the airport... therefore you either have to be sponsored by a resident... or in your case... wait for your visa to be approved through immigration... at that point... you will be able to enter the country

but once you obtain it... you will be granted access


----------



## Elphaba

Usman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a job offer in dubai. VISA approval is in progress, following email i got from my employer:
> "Once we have your labour approval, you will enter the country, take a medical test, get your visa stamped and wait for your labour card before you can start. So once you enter the country, it will take another couple of weeks for this process to be finalized".
> 
> I just need to check what is "labour approval", is this initial VISA on paper ? somebody told me that i will get VISA by fax/email and i can use that to enter UAE, please advise on above.
> 
> Thanks
> Usman


Your employer will have arranged an entry visa, which will probably be available for collection at the airport on arrival, but that is not the same as a residence visa and work permit. These are not issued until you have had a medical examination and the paperwork has been approved by the Ministry.
-


----------



## wandabug

as above, your entry visa gets you into Dubai and then the process for your residence visa and work permit will begin. Your company will take care of everything for you.


----------



## vastmassive

the document that you recieve will be a copy of what is waiting for you to collect at the visa section of the airport. this will allow you to enter and allows your stay for 30 days...... within this time frame you must go and have your medical test done and this will take about 1 week to be approved and then you will have to get the immigration to stamp the resident visa into your passport........... If you do not complete this process withing the 30 day period you will be fined for each day that you have stayed over.

The copy of the visa that you recieve at the airport accompanied by the medical examination page will allow you to work in your company office untill your visa is stamped.


----------



## Olliesmum81

Does anyone know.... is it the case that I will have to leave Dubai and come back in again to get my visa? Can I just go to say Bahrain or Oman and get it on my return again ????


----------



## wandabug

Olliesmum81 said:


> Does anyone know.... is it the case that I will have to leave Dubai and come back in again to get my visa? Can I just go to say Bahrain or Oman and get it on my return again ????


Best to start a new post.

Which visa are you talking about? Your Residence Permit or a new visit visa.
If Residence Permit, then No you do not have to exit Dubai. Your passport will be stamped at the DNRD and returned to you.

If Visit Visa then certain nationalities can go over the border to Oman (or anywhere) and return to get a new 30 day visit visa. lane:


----------



## Usman

*Employment VISA Validity*

Hi,

Thanks for the detailed answer, this will really help me a lot. 
One more question, what is the validity of VISA (copy) that i will recieve, i understand that i can stay for 30 days once entered but within what time i have to travel/move to dubai before VISA expires, 60 days or 90 days ?

BR
Usman






vastmassive said:


> the document that you recieve will be a copy of what is waiting for you to collect at the visa section of the airport. this will allow you to enter and allows your stay for 30 days...... within this time frame you must go and have your medical test done and this will take about 1 week to be approved and then you will have to get the immigration to stamp the resident visa into your passport........... If you do not complete this process withing the 30 day period you will be fined for each day that you have stayed over.
> 
> The copy of the visa that you recieve at the airport accompanied by the medical examination page will allow you to work in your company office untill your visa is stamped.


----------



## bonk

Usman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the detailed answer, this will really help me a lot.
> One more question, what is the validity of VISA (copy) that i will recieve, i understand that i can stay for 30 days once entered but within what time i have to travel/move to dubai before VISA expires, 60 days or 90 days ?
> 
> BR
> Usman


60 days AFAIK


----------

